# FA+Condensador aumenta la tensión?



## cyrock (Jul 18, 2009)

Al conectar un pequeño condensador 47uF a mi fuente de 11V, la tensión que mido con el multímetro pasa de 11 a 16V. 

Tiene sentido que un pequeño filtro aumente la tensión? O se debe a la forma de medir del multímetro?

No he encontrado la explicación, disculpas si sí está.


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

lo que mide tu ( y todos) multimetro es la tension eficaz, el consdensador se carga al voltaje de pico, algo asi como 15.558 voltios.

el condensador NO aumenta la tension.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2009)

Parece que estás pasando de una corriente pulsante a una continua.
Subí el circuito en cuestión para estar seguros, pero apuesto por esta opción.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

estoy errado en lo que dije cacho?


----------



## algp (Jul 18, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> lo que mide tu ( y todos) multimetro es la tension eficaz...


En realidad no. La mayor parte, cuando están en rango DC medirán una tension promedio simplemente. Y en rango AC solo algunos miden tension eficaz real. El resto mediran tension eficaz solo bajo ciertas condiciones ( forma de onda senoidal, 50-60Hz ).

Del resto apoyo la opinion de cacho... posiblemente se trate de una fuente de alimentacion que entrega tension rectificada pulsante ( transformador + puente diodos , sin condensador ), y al poner el condensador la tension pulsante pasa a ser continua ( mas aun si la prueba se hace sin carga )


----------



## cyrock (Jul 18, 2009)

Ummm, interesante. 
Sí, lo más seguro es que sea eso. Es un cargador de baterías antiguo, puede que no sea muy refinado. Tiene sentido que intente medir la frecuencia de la salida del cargador con el multímetro? Me mediría la frecuencia del armónico fundamental, no?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 18, 2009)

cyrock dijo:
			
		

> Ummm, interesante.
> Sí, lo más seguro es que sea eso. Es un cargador de baterías antiguo, puede que no sea muy refinado. Tiene sentido que intente medir la frecuencia de la salida del cargador con el multímetro? Me mediría la frecuencia del armónico fundamental, no?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



    Para que queres medir la frecuencia? En todo caso la frecuencia seria de el doble de la frecuencia de la red electrica de tu país. Por ejemplo al rectificar la corriente proporcionada por un transformador de 12V que se alimenta de la red electrica de 220V 50Hz, la corriente que obtendras sera una corriente continua pulsante cuya frecuencia es de 100Hz.


Los cargadores de baterias generalmente constan solamente de un transformador de 12VAC, un puente rectificador y nada mas. A la salida del cargador se obtiene una corriente continua pulsante, si lo medis con el tester sin carga alguna vas a obtener una lectura de unos 10 o 12 voltios mas o menos. Al colocarle el filtro la tension almacenada en el condensador sera el voltaje pico de la corriente continua pulsante(16V), pero al colocarle alguna carga esa tensión disminuira. Existen formulas que determina el valor al cual disminuira la tensión, y dependen de la frecuencia, el valor del capacitor y la requerida por la carga. Ademas podes obtener el % de rizo del sistema. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rizado 


Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.  

SALUDOS.


----------



## cyrock (Jul 19, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta!

Quería medir la frecuencia para comprobar que era eso 
Ya hace casi 4 años que estudié estas cosas y las tengo algo oxidadas. 

Imagino que el cargador de baterías no es la mejor FA que existe. Un sensor de temperatura también me iba mal por culpa de la señal pulsante (ahora con el condensador va bien). 

La FA de un ordenador es una buena opción?


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 19, 2009)

cyrock dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta!
> 
> Quería medir la frecuencia para comprobar que era eso
> Ya hace casi 4 años que estudié estas cosas y las tengo algo oxidadas.
> ...



El cagador de baterias lo podes utilizar como fuente de alimentación al colocarle filtros, pero si queres una fuente que no posea rizado y sea estable necesitas regular la salida del cargador con un circuito que consta de un transistor de potencia y algun C.I.. Todo depende de la corriente que necesites. Si es para el sensor de temperatura podes colocar a la salida de cargador algun capacitor de 2200uF uno de 100nF y un regulador de voltaje como el LM7812(regula a 12V y puede proporcionar 1A). Como te dije, todo depende de la corriente que necesites para diseñar una fuente de alimentacion regulada.

Una fuente de PC es una muy buena opción para usarla como fuente de alimentación regulada a 12V y a 5V.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> El *cagador *de baterias lo podes utilizar...



No... Yo prefiero no usarlo... Tengo _mierdo_ de los resultados.    

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2009)

nipi...nopi.........lo que puso cacho y alexus al principio es asi.

me he encontrado y sin prestarle mucha atensión a cargadores de celulares que no escupen CC.
es solo un transformador y dejan todo el asunto a el celular.
puede haber que tiren CA o que tiren pulsante.


asiq ue deberia abrirlo para ver que es , o medir mejor a ver que es lo que sale de ese cargador.

pero por lo que puso la deduccion de cacho es la logica.
ya que un C. chiquito hace la diferencia.


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

pensemos,

si es un cargador de baterias (supongo que de auto), sabemos que no son nada tecnologicamente super-diseñado, nada mas el transformador 220v (o la tension de red que tengan), UNO O DOS diodos, son pocos los que traen puente rectificador de onda completa, y UN condensador, y ahi se termino la electronica del cargador de baterias. 

si fuera asi, e intentaras medir la frecuencia de la salida, te darian unos 100hz, o mejor dicho 2frec. de red.

atte. alexus.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ...la frecuencia de la salida, te darian unos 100hz, o mejor dicho 2frec. de red...


Quizá no. Si el rectificador es de onda completa, tenés 2F. Si es de media onda, sólo F.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 21, 2009)

si tienes razon, se me paso.


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ops:  ops:  ops: Oops, me falto una *R*. Parece que se fue a la mier**


----------

